# Urban foraging



## JustBees (Sep 7, 2021)

Where is Teucrium fruticosum (Bush Germander) a native species?


----------



## KellyW (May 16, 2020)

JustBees said:


> Where is Teucrium fruticosum (Bush Germander) a native species?


Southern Europe and the Mediterranean region.

Also, I stated the species wrong. It is T. fruticans.


----------

